# My first toke........



## sags (May 15, 2010)

So here I am, just turned 65 and am eagerly awaiting the legalization of marijuana so I can have my first toke.

Well, in truth I did have a toke almost 40 years ago, when my wife and I were visiting her hippie sister in the back country of BC.

But I don't remember much of it. My wife had gone to bed, and her sister brought out a bottle of whiskey and a joint.

We drank the whiskey straight and had a few tokes (I think) but the only thing I remember is her coming up to me and asking me where I was going.

I was walking off down a trail when she caught up with me and I had no idea where I was or where I was going.

I think it was the whiskey............but I don't know.

So...............what will my first toke be like ?

Will I get all sketchy and paranoid ? Should I lock myself in a room or make sure I am with a bunch of people to watch over me ?

Will I need a 20 pound bag of Oreo cookies ? Will I become mellow and which music is better........Simon and Garfunkel or Frank Zappa.

I saw the 1960s government ads on turning into a marijuana zombie........and I don't want that to happen.

A curious mind needs to know.

Will it be this...........

View attachment 6577


Or this...............

View attachment 6585


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Weed is MUCH MUCH stronger now than it was 40 year ago. You'll likely only need one or two puffs and you'll have had enough.
Have a good movie handy - run lolla run is a great high movie.
Have some ice cream, cake, cheetos handy.

Don't mix it with anything but beer. Hard alcohol and weed can get a bit sketch at times.

Have fun! After smoking weed once you'll realize why it's such a silly thing to make a big deal over.

I haven't smoked weed in almost a decade. Too bad, it's pretty fun.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up........

If I like it...........I might buy one of these and go live on a beach.

View attachment 6593


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Funny thing is........when my dad was 82, he was asking me about trying some.

I said..........Dad............really ?

When I asked my 29 year old son, about me trying some.

He said...........Dad..........really ?


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

You don't have to wait for its legalization - it's not like you go to jail or even get a criminal record for having small amounts.\

Just don't cross the border with it.


----------



## Kail (Feb 7, 2012)

Hopefully you are not like myself. Literally 1 toke is what it takes to bring this 33 year old, 6'2", 230 lb physically fit guy to his knees in a fit of dizziness and vomiting.


I'm all for legalization, I just won't be partaking.


----------



## The_Tosser (Oct 20, 2015)

sags said:


> But I don't remember much of it. My wife had gone to bed, and her sister brought out a bottle of whiskey and a joint.
> 
> We drank the whiskey straight and had a few tokes (I think) but the only thing I remember is her coming up to me and asking me where I was going..............


I'm pretty sure you sidetracked a lot of us right there, brother.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Ag Driver said:


> Getting high will be out of control. Justin will be feeding weed to your babies.
> 
> View attachment 6601


Whoa...............that is a scary thought.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Kail said:


> Hopefully you are not like myself. Literally 1 toke is what it takes to bring this 33 year old, 6'2", 230 lb physically fit guy to his knees in a fit of dizziness and vomiting.
> 
> 
> I'm all for legalization, I just won't be partaking.


That doesn't sound good either.........:upset:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

none said:


> You don't have to wait for its legalization - it's not like you go to jail or even get a criminal record for having small amounts.\
> 
> Just don't cross the border with it.


Quite a few Canadians have criminal records for possession from the past though.

Sometimes they forgot about it until they try to cross the US border and the Americans have all the information now, and refuse entry.

I remember the kerfluffle in the US when Chretien mused about legalizing marijuana. They were talking about border crossing problems for Canadian "drug addicts".

Trudeau has said they will erase those charges from criminal records, but it is too late if the US already has them.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

A most disturbing story was out of Winnipeg early 70s I believe, where an RCMP fellow went undercover with a local band, became their best buddy and proceeded to put gather info on small time pot dealers.

Once the net was drawn many small time players including his drummer were charged for some joints or a bag of weed sold non-regulatory! At that time it was not a minor deal court wise and the local Winnipeg scene was quite shaken up. Hell of a way for this young Mountie to make a living, said he would never do it again.

Needless to say undercover pot busts were scaled back once the dust settled, this was too hardcore at that time.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

good advice from None there. Not that I know much about it ..... I never inhaled :biggrin:....but you just don't know what you're getting nowadays. God knows what they're spiking it with.
Not like back in the day...... ahhhhh...... brings me back .... "Ummagumma", Ozzy's "Iron Man".hendrix, dylan's blonde on blonde etc etc etc....(and the s-e-x wasn't bad either).....


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

Stereo headphones, and Pink Floyd Ummagumma. That's all I'm saying 'bout that.

Talk about paranoia, I was paranoid about pot without even smoking it! We bought our property in Ottawa, and before we could get a mortgage to build a house, the bank wanted their own survey done. I went there on the weekend after the survey to see exactly where the property lines were ( 2 acres, mostly trees ). The survey line went right along the edge of a fair sized marijuana garden - on my property; the lot on the other side was vacant. There were even bags of fertilizer and watering cans nearby, so it was unmistakably put there on purpose. I'm sure one of the neighbourhood teenage kids was responsible. I freaked out. I thought for sure that the black helicopters would be there any day, and then that the bank would refuse to give me a mortgage.

I cut it down, and put it in garbage bags to take to our current house. I thought that the best way to destroy it would be to let it dry in the attic rafters, then burn it, 1 gram at a time, tightly wrapped in paper. :biggrin:

If it does become legal and readily available, I might consider using it on the odd occasion, or any other occasion that I want to turn odd. Hopefully, it won't be too expensive. At university in 1968, a 'nickle bag' ($5) was 1 ounce ( ~30 joints ). I'm sure that just with inflation, it will cost much more than that. 

Enjoy!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I can't believe that the USA has become more progressive than Canada on this issue.

I'm in the Washington/Oregon area, and both places have legalized marijuana


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Yes, and it is strange that even while it may be legal on both sides of the US/Canadian border right there......it will still be illegal and grounds for entry denial right AT the border, because that is a Federal issue.

Unless Obama introduces legislation otherwise before he exits.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey, go for it. 
Just look at the smile it will put on your face: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8tdmaEhMHE
No, honestly you have to watch this - I was looking for the Brewer & Shipley version and what did I find! Omg the Lawrence Welk show?? We used to watch it every Sunday with the kids. But I sure never did see this one


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Ag Driver said:


> Getting high will be out of control. Justin will be feeding weed to your babies.
> 
> View attachment 6601


.

ok you're not the dude on the left. Are you the dude on the right each:


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

HP, this is the real photoshopped picture, not the one with Trudeau and the TTC street car.
Look at the runway straight ahead...it is not possible to be that high and still be landing right at the center of the runway.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

HaroldCrump said:


> HP, this is the real photoshopped picture, not the one with Trudeau and the TTC street car.
> Look at the runway straight ahead...it is not possible to be that high and still be landing right at the center of the runway.


Hard to say how high they are (depends on the bud ). But it looks like they are right on the threshold of the runway, 'putting it down on the numbers' as we say.
Speaking of being on the threshold, there's another one for the headphones - The Moodie Blues, On The Threshold of a Dream
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4pw31njqio


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Lung cancer sucks, I'll pass.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

MrMatt said:


> Lung cancer sucks, I'll pass.


Sure if you're under 20, don't start smoking anything! When you're 65, never smoked cigarettes in your life, and would only consider an occasional joint, what's the harm? You'd probably die of something else long before the pot could give you lung cancer. Of course, you could always brew it into tea, or make brownies. Oh wait, then the sugar in the brownies will give you diabetes, I forgot. :stupid:


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Hard to say how high they are (depends on the bud ). But it looks like they are right on the threshold of the runway, 'putting it down on the numbers' as we say.


Are you sure they aren't on the runway waiting for take-off clearance? 30,000 feet even before the wheels are off the ground!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

There are other ways of using marijuana than smoking. Vaporizers, ingestion, etc.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Userkare said:


> Are you sure they aren't on the runway waiting for take-off clearance? 30,000 feet even before the wheels are off the ground!


Good point, that's probably the case. "AC1176 you are cleared for immediate takeoff"...."AC1176 this is the tower, please acknowledge"...."We are seeing heavy smoke from the nose area, is there a problem AC1176"?....:biggrin:


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

This is coming from someone who smoked regularly for over 15 years and gradually grew out of the habit over time. Marijuana is harmless, the important thing being that it is used in moderation as a recreational activity, much like people have a drink to unwind. The biggest problem with weed however is that it plays a big big part in demotivating you. You become lazy, unambitious, anti-social etc etc. So the image of the stereotypical weed smoker is absolutely true. 

I grew out of this habit for the very same reason, i found that i would just waste my day if i smoked & never get around to doing anything productive. It's pretty much a guarantee that a regular pot smoker, especially one who smokes up during the day, won't be doing anything productive with their life. 

I will still have an occasional toke if someone offers me one but i gave up buying and regularly smoking years ago. There are some good things about it though, it plays a huge part in enhancing creativity. It also makes recreational activities a little more enjoyable, food, movies, music etc. So it's not all that bad if you use it in moderation & certainly not as harmful as alcohol which is socially acceptable but IMO much more dangerous.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The cops in the quaint little city where we lived and worked took a harsh view of it though. I knew parents of kids that got busted for some marijuana lint in their pockets.

They were convicted and fined $100........but they got a criminal record out of it.

It is way past time to stop paying cops, Crown Attorneys, Judges and defence lawyers for that nonsense while spending our money.

A defence lawyer friend of mine said they all used to meet at a private club on Friday nights, raise a glass and toast........"God bless the criminals".

And he told me that none of them wanted to work for the trivial legal aid rate of $60 an hour.

He was so busy with minor stuff that only required he showed up in court, that he didn't even have an office. He just worked out of his Mercedes roadster.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

Getafix said:


> It's pretty much a guarantee that a regular pot smoker, especially one who smokes up during the day, won't be doing anything productive with their life.


Unless, of course, the person's profession is based on their creativity.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

This is going to open up a Pandora's box!
I am fully against legalization
I am sure there is a thread going on somewhere but a simply goggle with show many reasons
stop the war on drug(this isn't the 70's)
Only 15% of organized crimes profit is made selling weed(the cocaine and especially heroine market is where the margins lie for the cartels who control the black market
but anyways study after study shows how legalization will actually cost more in the long run
you think the youth of today is lazy lol...just wait
this is a nightmare for the private sector(costs involved---that the employer will have to overcome)
I have so many questions regarding the insurance industry going forward(work place health and safety and how this is going to play into all things)
Ie:Johnny smoked a joint at 8 pm Thursday night at home and Friday morn Johnny killed a co worker while operating his forklift(thc is was found in his bloodstream)how the **** is this going to work?
The difference between liquor and weed is very different in 'shelf' life and how its metabolized
Anyways I see a ton of **** storms on the horizon 
Are we going to become a nation of people that have to take a piss test every time we leave are house?
And I can't wait for the first open ed from a mother who pens the letter to JT about how some 20 yr kid as high as a kite T-boned and killed her precious 16 yr old daughter-que mothers against high drivers
Joking aside am I the only one who thinks the liberals are fucking insane
once you open the Pandora box good luck reversing it
So much more but I will stop
ps Sags You will like it,get yourself a strobe light and throw in pink Floyd the wall 3 hours later will be like wtf happened lol


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Canada already has some of the highest marijuana use in the world. Many jurisdictions where it is legal have lower use. I don't think we should be encouraging people to use marijuana any more than using other recreational drugs like alcohol or tobacco, but I don't think we should be wasting resourcing policing a totally ineffective prohibition regime.

And at the end of the day, the matter is settled--we have a majority government clearly committed to legalizing marijuana. Other parties will be free in future to run on reinstituting prohibition, but they won't (like gay marriage, it is going to be settled. The CPC won't run against it).


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

What about the social impact on the youth JT loves so much Andrew?
I noticed one of his many platforms is the need to address the mental health crisis in canadian society?It is laughable to me
Here is a quote from a Northwestern university study i just read
'marijuana users have abnormal brain structure and poor memory And that chronic use leads to brain changes resembling schizophrenia'-the study also reported that the younger the person starts using the worse the effects get'
'regular use in adolescences causes persistent impairments in neurocognitive performance and iq and use is associated with increased rates of anxiety ,mood and psychotic though DISORDERS'
You think this is bullshit and spin andrew?
Like i said it is insane!
You want to live among pot heads Andrew?because you and i and everyone will be soon enough
I have read studies that say the opposite of what of lower use!
refer to the Netherlands


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Most Liberals make no bloody sense to me
The same group applauding this is the same group that is anti Mcdonalds and coca cola
The liberals want to ban soft drink consumption and yet they champion 
when did a big Mac and coke become more dangerous than a refer that!
Fing insane!
srry 4 hijacking sags


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Donald, I guess you don't get it. You already live among pot heads. Prohibition failed, pot use is sky high in Canada. Better to legalize it, and make it at least as difficult for kids to buy as alcohol and cigarettes. Currently, kids have incredibly easy access to pot because the black market has no qualms about selling to kids. And by legalizing it, we reduce the "rebellion appeal" for kids to use it. It is legal in the Netherlands, and use among kids is far lower than it is in Canada.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annual_cannabis_use_by_country

Canada has a use prevalence of 12.6%. The US is even higher. The Netherlands is at 5.4% and has been falling.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

The war is over. The government lost. Legalize the stuff and move on. It is not worth the hassle of keeping it illegal. JMHO.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Donald........no problem, I like to hear all sides of a story.

I do agree with Andrew though.

Having raised a teenager, and knowing lots of family, friends, and people who also did...........the criminalization of marijuana is a joke.

In our small city, there was door to door delivery of pot. Two teenagers with backpacks would deliver to "upstanding" citizens who would never want it known they were smoking pot. Their parents sent them out because if they got caught they would be charged as young offenders.

A local businessman bragged that his new convertible was paid for by pot sales. Everybody knew all about it and nobody talked about it in public.

The police were running around chasing their tails, when any number of people could have called them and supplied them with the addresses of the houses where pot was sold out of.

I agree with some of Donald's points on marijuana use reducing motivation. It is especially true at the high school age and leads to problems.

What I found though...............is that trouble at school preceded the heavy pot use............not the other way around.

Kids got in trouble at school, often due to the limited choices they were offered and they just weren't able to handle the curriculum, they got suspended or quit school and started just hanging around. This was especially true with boys, who at that time were leaving school at a rate of 50%.

With a few exceptions, that led to smoking pot and mischief. and the kinds of things teenagers do when they are bored, have no direction and are hanging out with similar minded kids.

Legalize and tax it. Remove the mystery and focus on keeping kids engaged in school. Let adults decide if they want to smoke it or not.

The kids that do drop out of school, let's direct them into trades or other opportunities. Let's remove them from an atmosphere of hanging out on street corners with nothing to do........to learning a trade, earning some money, and hanging with older people who earn a living and are more mature.

I remember my first full time job. I started hanging out with the guys from work. I started thinking like them. We did things together....fishing trips, ball games.

My son had hundreds of "friends" but today his best buddies are guys he works with. They do everything together.

Maybe we could tax marijuana and give the money to employers to pay apprentice wages. Win/win for everyone.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

The war on drugs is not about weed!lol
Our tax money spent on investigations and the use of our intelligence regarding the drug war ain't about weed(that was 30 yrs ago!)
This does not nothing
There is a reason Andrew el chaos Guzman is on Forbes world wealth list it ain't from selling Mary Jane.
Anyways hopefully organized crime doesn't amp up selling and disturbuting the other narcotics to youth
These are corporations just like your average s&p 500


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

donald said:


> The war on drugs is not about weed!lol


But it gets grouped in with it. This idea that we will leave it a criminal offense, but don't worry, the cop will probably do nothing about it. Who in the world wants that power left with the police, when it should be in the hands of the people.

Taxpayers still have to pay to process the paperwork on anyone that is found to be holding the stuff or is growing it or shipping the stuff around. That is a waste of taxpayers money. It's obvious a large number of people enjoy smoking it. So lets put freedom first. The ones who like it can have it and ones that don't can stay away from it. What is the problem with that? We do it with booze.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

The war on drugs is a failure, including on harder drugs. We need to be looking at attacking the demand--we will never effectively stop the supply. You attack the demand by fixing the reasons why people are self-medicating. A lot of it comes down to addiction and mental health treatment. Portugal radically reformed their policy on harder drugs and went after root causes of drug use--drug use there has plummeted.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

andrewf said:


> The war on drugs is a failure, including on harder drugs. We need to be looking at attacking the demand--we will never effectively stop the supply. You attack the demand by fixing the reasons why people are self-medicating. A lot of it comes down to addiction and mental health treatment. Portugal radically reformed their policy on harder drugs and went after root causes of drug use--drug use there has plummeted.


(With a bit of sarcasm)
How dare you talk about root cause! They take drugs because they are bad guys. They deserve to be locked up and not coddled by detox treatments.
(Sarcasm off)

Attacking the demand doesn't work too well either, or we need a more effective way of doing it. I guess the "just say no" policy in the 80s didn't really hold. I'd be curious to know what Portugal did.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

"Just say no" is about as effective as "abstinence only". 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY9DcIMGxMs
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7LKfLxVtzE

My #1 problem with the outgoing government is their stubborn belief, in the face of contradictory evidence, that the world works a certain way.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Not trying to be a conspiracy theorist 
But it's well document the government had a huge part of the drug epidemic in the usa(or rather the crack problem in the black neighbourhoods of the states)
Free way Ricky Ross/Gary Webb etc all connected to the U.S. Fox 
It seems pretty legit !
Just say no was a diversion!
If one reads up on the subject it's quite compelling!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

andrewf said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annual_cannabis_use_by_country
> 
> Canada has a use prevalence of 12.6%. The US is even higher. The Netherlands is at 5.4% and has been falling.


It's a very weird table  ...Afganistan and Uzbekistan 3 times less than Canada?! Really?! :biggrin:


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Data for poorly governed countries like Afghanistan or Uzbekistan may be questionable, but the data for developed countries should be legit. You can follow through to the sources.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

gibor said:


> It's a very weird table  ...Afganistan and Uzbekistan 3 times less than Canada?! Really?!


Why should they smoke cannabis in Afghanistan when they have the world's largest supply of heroin?
Makes total sense to me :biggrin:

Same for Uzbekistan...which has full access to that supply via the warlords.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Kail said:


> Hopefully you are not like myself. Literally 1 toke is what it takes to bring this 33 year old, 6'2", 230 lb physically fit guy to his knees in a fit of dizziness and vomiting.
> 
> 
> I'm all for legalization, I just won't be partaking.


I would guess it's a fairly safe bet there were pesticides or fungicides in the stuff that you reacted to.

I'm all for legalization as well but won't be a user either (except possibly for one night with some special-recipe-brownies and the Moody Blues running on you-tube, those vids and that music look perfect to kick back to, to relax & let the mind wander).


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Same for Uzbekistan...which has full access to that supply via the warlords.


 because it's much cheaper  I think that during CCCP Uzbekistan was capital of cannabis


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

just an anecdote here, but back in the 80's I used to hang out a bit with the boat people that our community sponsered.

One of them, an old friend who now happens to live in california, said that where he came from (both vietnam and cambodia as it happens), pot grows naturally all over the place, and people who smoked it were seen as people who couldn't afford tobacco.

I think once it's legalized it won't be a big deal at all anymore, people here might even start to see it in a similar way.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

mrPPincer said:


> .... pot grows naturally all over the place, and people who smoked it were seen as people who couldn't afford tobacco.
> 
> I think once it's legalized it won't be a big deal at all anymore, people here might even start to see it in a similar way.


Somehow, I doubt that it will be 'growing naturally all over the place' in Canada. The government will probably keep tight control on it - like alcohol and tobacco. I also doubt that it would be so cheap as to be considered poor man's tobacco.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

True, but the poor man will be free to grow his own if he wants, just as a drinker is free to buy a few bags of sugar and brew their own


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye3ecDYxOkg


----------



## Kail (Feb 7, 2012)

mrPPincer said:


> I would guess it's a fairly safe bet there were pesticides or fungicides in the stuff that you reacted to.
> 
> I'm all for legalization as well but won't be a user either (except possibly for one night with some special-recipe-brownies and the Moody Blues running on you-tube, those vids and that music look perfect to kick back to, to relax & let the mind wander).


Perhaps but I doubt it. I used to smoke it a lot back in highschool and then all of the sudden I had that reaction. Over the last 15 years or so I have tried probably 10 times and each has the same result. I'm wondering if I developed some sort of allergy to it. Either way, I don't intend to test the waters anymore.


I still remember the first time I had ever seen marijuana in person. My dad had just come back from a raid in Northern Ontario. There was a big grow op / field of weed that the RCMP & OPP busted. My dad came home, took off his body armour and all of these strange looking leafs fell to the ground. As they looked strange to me, I asked what they were (I was probably 12 or 13 at the time), and he just responded saying they were weeds that must have been caught in his clothes from the helicopters landing and to throw them in the trash. So that's where they went.


----------



## gimme_divies (Feb 12, 2011)

Getafix said:


> It's pretty much a guarantee that a regular pot smoker, especially one who smokes up during the day, won't be doing anything productive with their life.


Depends who they are and what strains they are smoking. I know several super functional pot smokers, and personally give the plant a ton of credit for getting me through my CGA/CPA designation - take a few puffs and hammer out a 5000 word assignment in a few hours.

Anyway, this thread for the most part sounds like a bunch of 16 year olds talking about getting drunk for the first time - "I had a sip of beer that my dad gave me once, and it tasted yucky and made me feel queasy!" 

As with anything, education (fact-based) is key.


----------



## Maple518 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Sags,

Here's a website that provide you with a little more information on the choice you want to make. Can't tell you how credible it is, however, it will provide insight into your questions and concerns.


```
www.erowid.org
```
If you don't want to click on the website, type "erowid" in google.

Cheers,


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Portugal legalized all drugs, pot + the hard stuff, for users some time ago. Anyone can have up to a two week supply of any drug. After legalization drug usage went down. Users felt safer getting help after legalization. Prior to legalization, they were afraid to reveal their usage for fear of a criminal charge. Poprtugal claims to have many effective programs to help addicts, and such programs effectiveness was enhanced by legalization.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

sags,

As others have said - Make sure you have some food and music handy (and that you have nothing else to tend to for a good hour or so).

Most importantly, if you think you might get paranoid - you probably will. You need to embrace it all and enjoy it. If you don't go along with what is happening then you very well could find yourself "tripping", especially as a first time user. Look to it as something you want to do and look forward to because it is exciting. That will put your mind in the right place.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Getafix,

I think I recognize your avatar from the Investing subreddit. Correct?

I think I saw you posting something about oil a few months back...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't see any big deal with legalizing it. Here in Washington & Oregon states, it's legal.

I don't smoke any, because it would dull my mind and make it harder for me to get my work done -- plus I dislike smoke (I don't think it's healthy).

However I wouldn't be opposed to some edibles (maybe brownies or cookies) on a Friday. That sounds like a pretty good time, actually.


----------

